# Andouille Stuffed Pork Loin



## Uncle Bob (Nov 14, 2007)

*ANDOUILLE STUFFED PORK LOIN*

2 1/2 - 3 Lbs. Pork loin
Andouille sausage. The length of the loin.
Cajun/Creole Seasoning.
Hickory Wood

Insert a sharpening steel or long filet knife through the loin creating a hole for the Andouille. Force the Andouille through the hole.
Cover the loin well (heavily) with the seasoning. Don't forget the ends.
Wrap tightly and refrigerate for 48 hours.
Remove the loin from the refrigerator 2 hours prior to cooking.
Fire up the Grill, and stabilize at 250*-275*
Lay the loin on the grill and Cook to the 145*-150* range in the thickest portion. Use a smalll amount of Hickory for Flavoring Wood.
Remove, and let it rest for 10 minutes. Slice into 3/4" to 1" slices to serve.

*TASSO GRAVY*

6 Tablespoons Butter
1/2 Cup Flour
3/4-1 Lb. Tasso Cubed
1 Cup chicken Stock
3 Cups water more or less.
Course ground black pepper
Salt to taste

Melt the butter over low heat. Add the Tasso and lightly saute' for 5 minutes
being careful not to burn the butter. Add the flour and stir continuously until the flour has cooked for 6 to 8 minutes. Continue to stir (whisk) while adding the chicken stock, and enough water to make a nice gravy. Add fresh cracked pepper and salt to taste. Cover and keep warm for 10 to 15 minutes.


Serve the Andouille stuffed loin and Tasso Gravy with hot, stone ground yellow grits, and a side of Okra and Tomatoes. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## *amy* (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks Yummy, Uncle Bob. Thanks for posting the recipe & pics. They always make me want to lick the screen. What is Tasso? TIA


----------



## QSis (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW!!! Does that look GREAT!

You wouldn't be from the South, would you?

Lee


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2007)

BOB!  That looks like a likely candidate for a dinner in the near future.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 14, 2007)

Tasso is a smoked seasoned ham I believe. 
I can't get it up here at this end of the Mississippi.... I made an Emeril stuffing one year and had to order it online from Louisiana. It wasn't expensive, maybe 4-5 bucks for the package, but the shipping was $14 alone!!!! 
Good stuff but next time I'll have to wait for some until my FIL goes back down south and brings it back. I did find a recipe for it once, I don't remember why I didn't make it.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 14, 2007)

*How odd.......*

It seems my dinner invitation was lost in the mail.  I shall take the postmaster to task, immediately.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 14, 2007)

What can be substituted for the Tasso if I Can't find it around here?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 14, 2007)

I found the recipe I almost used

Nola Cuisine » Homemade Tasso Recipe

I remember why I didn't now, I don't have a smoker and didn't want to make my own stovetop version, but I know you can make one too. DH thought I would set off all the smoke detectors because it was January and couldn't open windows.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 14, 2007)

you have out done yourself again ... looks fantastic ..


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 14, 2007)

*Miss Amy *Thank You!!....Tasso is normally made from the shouder of a hog!
It is "cured" briefly, heavily seasoned, then cooked for several hours. A flavoring wood is used to give it it's characteristic smoky flavor. Sometimes refered to (Incorrectly) as Tasso "Ham"...It is not ham!

*Miss Lee*....Guilty as charged!! I am from.. Away Down South in Dixie!! Hurrah! Hurrah! 

*Andy M...*I thought about you as I prepared these items knowing you to be a "connoisseur" of Andouille, and Tasso. I told the DW that you would love it!!
The Tasso Gravy while simplistic will blow you A-Way!!


EDIT...Andy did you ever get your shipment in??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 14, 2007)

*Miss Vera.....*Indeed!!! It was engraved, and sent "Special Delivery" I shall inquire with the Snail Mail Service myself!!! Arrrgh!!!

*Miss lyndalou..*Smoke Ham would be a subsitute...

*Miss suziquzie  "*I can't get it up here at this end of the Mississippi" 
"I don't remember why I didn't make it" Make it!!! Your's will be better, I promise!! 

*love2"Q"  *Thank you!! You are much too kind!!


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 14, 2007)

The andouille and tasso caught my attention. That look really good. You can tell that is good quality andouille too!

P.S. Dem "maters and okra" look mighty fine too!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Cajun Cook...I thought this might interest you!!

Oh, I was too tired to look last night, but the andouille was from Bailey's in La Place, just up the road a bit from you. I usually buy there or at Jacob's...or both!


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanx for the tip.  I don't mind traveling a bit for good food.  I am going to check that place out for sure.  How is their Boudin?

Jim


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim....Their Boudin is good...not great, but good!


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 16, 2007)

I went to a wedding awhile back up above Laffy and they had the best boudin I ever had. Meant to ask them where they got it but didn't.  I am sure it was local.  I have yet to find boudin that good round Thib.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 16, 2007)

You lost me at the Okra... just can't stand the stuff...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 16, 2007)

Cajun Cook said:


> I went to a wedding awhile back up above Laffy and they had the best boudin I ever had. Meant to ask them where they got it but didn't. I am sure it was local. I have yet to find boudin that good round Thib.


 
It may have come from Comeaux's Grocery at Breaux Bridge...They are suppose to have top notch Boudin. There is a place in Church Point, but I can't think of the name.....What about Bourgeois Market.????


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 16, 2007)

You know what, I think that is it! The second I read Comeaux's a lightbulb turned on. I am guessing someone probably did tell me and considering the condition I was in, didn't remember. You know how receptions are down here. LOL The bride and groom wore white shrimp boots for the wedding so..... LOL I never have tried Bourgeois' boudin. We have gotten everything else from there though. They are good but they are so danged expensive.

Jim


----------

